
50 Common Misconceptions in the World of Software Development - sirkarthik
https://hackernoon.com/50-common-misconceptions-in-the-world-of-software-development-7144566c54f9
======
sirkarthik
This one seem to have caught the attention of a lot of readers in Hackernoon
on Medium platform. #InterestingRead #ReadIt

